# rom help



## Sammiller (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't make my mind up what rom to get can anyone help me what's the best rom to get for my s3


----------



## Disneyfist (Nov 24, 2012)

Try them all. Every phone is different.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Sammiller (Dec 4, 2012)

I tryed heads that's why I'm asking can't make my mind up


----------



## Sammiller (Dec 4, 2012)

Can i have help please


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Clean Rom 5.0 rocks.great speed great battery.you select what extra apps you want installed.overall very very stable Rom.
I heard he is coming out with a update today to.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

You don't need to bump your thread. Personally, (I assume you're on VZW) you only have a few choices. CleanROM for a stock experience, Beans for a stock but modified experience, CM, or AOKP.

Try them all, see what you like best. Judging from your comments, I'd do some serious reading before flashing anything.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Clean ROM and Jelly Beans are good ROMs with great features, but at their core they're still based on the stock Touchwiz experience. What this means is that the customization options they have are good but they're limited because of the stock base. However, Touchwiz based ROMs will be the most stable, with the fewest bugs.

Then there's CM & AOKP. Based on pure Android, they are at the cutting edge. While TW based ROMs are still stuck on 4.1.1, CM & AOKP are on 4.1.2 and are starting to roll out 4.2.1 (big difference between those versions). If you go to dl one of these ROMs, be aware that the 4.2.1 releases are still very buggy, as the source code hasn't been out that long and they just got the initial port done a few days ago. However, the benefit of one of these ROMs versus a TW ROM is twofold: 1) you're on the cutting edge of Android development. These ROMs, based on pure Android, are always keeping pace with Google whenever a new version comes out, whereas TW ROMs took forever to be upgraded from 4.0.4 to 4.1.1 and despite what Samsung says I'm not going to hold my breath for an official 4.2.1 update. 2) you get crazy features. Especially with AOKP, every tweak and customization option under the sun gets merged in to one of these ROMs. It's really crazy, and I personally love it. It allows you to take your phone and make it totally different from anything else on the market.

So the decision is up to you. Hope this helps.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a pruned reference thread for all ROM/Kernel development @S3 forums. It may help you a lot in determining what you want, there is a lot more ROM development that what is necessarily here, however a lot can be seen as reduplication. (I.E. Not bringing a lot new to the party)

Development List = Here


----------



## Sammiller (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm from Australia i tried around 6 roms only one of them i had 3g working on i want a fast rom some thing like aokp milestone 1 but better and not buggy as much as aokp milestone 1


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sammiller said:


> I'm from Australia i tried around 6 roms only one of them i had 3g working on i want a fast rom some thing like aokp milestone 1 but better and not buggy as much as aokp milestone 1


OK so.I assume you have an Intl model? Everyone here has been basing recommendations off of a different model.

If you want help it will only really happen if you give us more info like phone model....

Tapped from my 4.2 jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## Sammiller (Dec 4, 2012)

What info you need let me know so yoyo guys can help me out thank you guys


----------



## Sammiller (Dec 4, 2012)

That's my about device http://postimage.org/image/443emd1sr/


----------



## Sammiller (Dec 4, 2012)

i used 3 more roms today day did not have 3g working how hard is it to find a Rom for a international galaxy s3


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

You don't have the International S3 you have the Australian S3, which makes me think that is the cause of your exact issues regarding 3G you are flashing International ROMs and your phone is different.

The T means the radio is built for the 850 Mhz band some Australian carriers use. I don't know if there are any other carriers that use it, but in particular it uses a very specific frequency that the International does not. This makes me think that is the most likely cause of your issues.

Now, if you were unaware of that, I would stop flashing right now. More than likely your going to make an error and cause your device undue harm along with your pocketbook. Slow down, and read, all of this information I confirmed based on a quick Google search of just your model number; so the information is out there, you just have to read it yourself. No-one here is going to hold your hand through this. We can give you some general guidance, but that's about it.


----------

